# Bending Track



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried bending LGB track with one of those new 2 rail track benders? I have 20 boxes of 4 ft straight track and need curves for my layout. I hate to buy a new rail bender if it won't work on LGB track. Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It works... (although I have only bent LGB with the Train-Li, I assume the other 3 brands work too).... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one from one of the other companies and it works fine on LGB brass rail. I think it is an Aristocraft rail bender.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would suggest you get some rail clamps. Maybe a dozen or so. That way you can add a piece to each end while bending. That way you can get a true bend the full length of the 4 foot section. There is a section at each end of the bend that is equal to the length of the bender that remains straight. There for the bender passing onto the short addition adds to the bending area . My train li bender will not pass over jointers. It passes quite eassly over rail clamps I think a 1 ft section on ech end may do the trick. Also on the outside rail cut every other rail tie stip between the ties under the rail so thay it can expand. I would also remove any screws holding the ties to the bottom of the track. I have not used LGB track only their turn outs. So I may be talking through my hat.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The bender will work fine on LGB brass track. Bend away







Just remember to cut the tie strip on one side only and do every tie from below. Later RJD


----------

